# 67 Fiberglass hood



## fah-q (Aug 19, 2007)

Does anybody know where I can get a fiberglass hood for my 67 LeMans? I need something with a 3" or taller cowl or hoodscoop. I know I have seen them. I just can't find any manufacturers.


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

This is the only thing I have been able to find:

http://lawrenceburgspeedway.racingjunk.com/post/936585/66-67-fiberglass-hood-pontiac-gto.html

Looks like you can find 68-72 fiberglass hoods just about anywhere, but the 66-67 seems elusive.

Check out the link. if the hood is sold, maybe you can contact the seller and see where he originally bought it.
Also, I know of a guy around here who has a 67 that he drag races. I think he's got a fiberglass hood on it. I will try and contact him and see if he knows where to pick one up.

Russ


----------

